# Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??



## Torskfisk (6. Dezember 2004)

Konnte gerade meine Regierung zu überzeugen , dass ich nächstes Jahr wieder unbedingt auf`s Riff muß. Hier nun noch ein paar Fragen dazu, gibt es eigentlich gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Touren von Hanstholm und Hirtsals aus?
Außerdem würd mich interessieren, ob ihr bestimmte Pilktechniken auf dem Riff bevorzugt. Ist die Köderfü+hrung dort auch manchmal so entscheidend wie auf der Ostsee im Thema "Pilken total falsch" bereits diskutiert?
Bei der letzten Tour hatten wir ständig zwischen 30 und 35 Metern Tiefe bei ca. 2 Windstärken. Dementsprechend brauchten wir nur Pilker bis maximal 200 Gramm.

Gruß Torskfisk
Bummelige 236 Tage, dann sieht das Riff mich wieder :q


----------



## Ramon (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Hallo

Ich muss sagen dass ich noch nie von Hanstholm aus aufs Riff gefahren bin. Aber schon oft von Hirtshals mit der MS Micheal-Frank( leider Pleite). Ich glaube es gibt nur noch zwei Kutter in Hirtshals MS Tinker und MS Mille. Davon kann ich nur die MS Mille (http://www.ms-mille.dk/)empfehlem ( guter Kutter, guter Kapitän und guter Service mit Dorsche filitieren). 
Wenn du von dort nicht gerade ne Ausgewiesene Wrack-Tour machst dann wird es nicht tiefer als 40- 50 Meter meist nur 35( wei du schon sagst). Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass man die weiten Würfe wie auf den Ostseekuttern nicht unbedingt benötigt. 200 Gramm Pilker reichen locker aus. Aber wie gesagt nur von Hirtshals oder nochmal die Such-Funktion benutzen


----------



## langerLulatsch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Hallo,

 auch ich kennen nur Touren von Hitshals aus. Zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Schiffen fahren dort auch Orca I + III. Haben hie rim Board zwar  teilweise schlechte Kritiken bekommen, wir fahren mit unserer Gruppe aber bereits seit ca 10 Jahren mit denen und sind vollauf zufrieden! Ausnahme letztes Jahr: neuer Interims-Kapitän, der Berufsfischer war!*g*
 Gefsicht haben wir zwischen 25 und 90m, Gewichte lagen so bei 80-100g, reichte vollkommen aus. Bis auf einen Tag mit Windstärke 5+, da mußte dann mal 300g bei 40m ran.

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## Yupii (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

ich fahre immer von Hanstholm aus, in diesem Jahr mit der MS Bonito. Mit einer Marschgeschwindigkeit von ca. 15 Knoten ist es auch recht schnell am Riff. Wir haben in 50-80 m Tiefe geangelt, Pilker ab 400 gr waren angesagt. Ich hatte mit 250 gr angefangen, aber der schwamm nur an der Oberfläche. Mit dem Pilkergewicht ist es halt vom Wetter abhängig. Mal kannst Du mit 100 gr angeln, mal reichen noch nicht einmal 400 gr aus, habe ich auch schon erlebt. Am besten, Du nimmst eine ganze Batterie an Pilkern mit:q , dann bist Du bestens gerüstet, ich habe immer von 150-600 gr. dabei.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Torskfisk (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

@ all

Schönen Dank für die ersten Antworten!

Aber meine Frage nach der Technik auf dem Riff bleibt noch unbeantwortet. Angelt ihr dort genauso wie in der Ostsee oder unterscheidet es sich sehr? Es ist ja schon schwer genug das theoretisch zu begreifen, aber ich möchte mich eben verbessern, wär also schön wenn mir dabei noch jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Ramon (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Also ich halte über 400 gramm bei 80 Meter tiefe auch bei windstärk 4 führ übertrieben. Bei 4 schaukelt es auf dem Riff schon gewaltig und bei 5 fahrt sowie so keiner Raus. Ich glaube die Orca 1 und 3 machen nur Mehrtagestouren und sind dann auch immer Vollgechartert. Da kommste dann nicht rauf.
Nochmal zur Technik da wäre es auch gut zu wissen was du machen willst z.B. Naturköder mit ganzem Herring oder nur mit Pilker. Wie ich schon gesagt habe Pilker mit ein bis zwei Beifängern dran machen und die 100 Meter Würfe wie auf der Ostsee werden nicht benötigt. Wenn man will dann kann man auch nen Makrelenfetzen an den Pilkerdrilling ran machen. Das geht ganz gut auf Leng wenn man nicht nur mit Naturköderangeln will.
Die meisten Dänen machen es so: Tannenbaumvorfach( 5 Beifäger + 500 gramm Pilker) dann runterlassen und heftig anfangen zu pilken. Die haben dann meist die Grösseren gefangen warum wiss ich nicht war aber oft so. Dafür haben sie meist aber auch weniger gefangen als die anderen. Ich hatte mit leichten über den Grund hüpfen lassen guten Erfolg aber die ganz Grossen blieben aus. Ich glaub man sollte beides ausprobieren und gucken welche Technik für diesen Tag am Besten ist


----------



## langerLulatsch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

@Ramon
In der Tat hatten wir immer Vollcharter auf den Orca-Schiffen und sind meist vier oder fünf Tage dort. Ob es auch tagesfahrten git weiß ich garnicht, glaube aber nicht.


Angeln tun wir da im Prinzip auch wie in der Ostsee. So leicht wie möglich, meist pilken. Wenns allerdings die Drift zuläßt auch immer merh mit Gummiködern anstelle der Pilker. Also recht Ostsee-typisch!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ramon (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

@ Langer Lulatsch

Donnert ihr den ach die Pilker soweit wie geht(wie Ostsee) oder machts du nur so ein Zwischending zwischen schmeissen und an der Bordwand runterlassen.
Was ich noch vergessen habe das schleifen über den Grund ist auch oft erfolgreich aber auch sehr Hängerträchtig


----------



## langerLulatsch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Nein, das weite Werfen haben wir uns abgewöhnt!
Haben uns innerhalb der Gruppe darauf geeinigt, dass Überköpf-Würfe tabu sind. Gab in früherer Zeit doch ab und an mal Verletzungen und das muß ja nicht sein. Somit ist die Wurfweite etwas beschränker, was aber auf Fangergebnissen nicht unbedingt auswirkt. OK, wir haben keine Vergelichsmöglichkeit, aber gefangen wird immer. Das mit dem Nachschleifen kenne ich eigentlich bislang nur von der Ostsee, außer man macht mal Zigarettenpause und "arbeitet" dabei mal nicht, sodass der Kram hinterher schleift.
Prinzipiell haben aber die Leute, die aktiver angeln im Schnitt merh Fische gefanegn, sodass ich mal zu behaupten wage, dass das eher passive Fischen nicht ganz so erfolgsversprechend ist!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Yupii (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hatte ich mit 250 gr angefangen, Andrift, der Pilker kam an der anderen Seite wieder an der Oberfläche zum Vorschein.

Mit dem 450 gr Pilker hatte ich an jenem Tag den schwersten Dorsch auf dem Schiff gefangen ( ist auch noch nachzulesen), mein 500 gr Selbst-leuchtrot-lackierter Blinker ist leider mit einem noch wesentlich schwererem Dorsch wieder in der Tiefe verschwunden. Es gibt Tage, da ist die Drift so stark, dass Du mit den leichten Pilkern nichts anfangen kannst, es sei denn, Du willst die Möven ärgern.

Auch mit den schweren Pilkern kannst Du gut Bodenkontakt spüren. Das klappte mit meiner YAD Trondheim sehr gut. Ich habe den Pilker mit zwei Beifängern ( Leuchtoktopusse )nur an der Bordwand heruntergelassen und kurze Pilkbewegungen gemacht, das hat gereicht.

Wie gesagt, es gibt Tage, da bist Du mit dem leichten Geschirr aufgeschmissen. Ich habe daher immer Gerät bis 200 gr Wurfgewicht und bis 20 lbs dabei, um für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet zu sein. Es mag auch von der Jahreszeit abhängen, ich bin bis jetzt nur immer Ende August auf dem Riff gewesen.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## symphy (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Hey Torskfisk,

ich denke du willst nicht fahren schau mal im tread ms-mille kapern!

Im märz ab dafür;-)))
Gruß Martin


----------



## mattes (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Hallo Torskfisk!

Am Gelben Riff würde ich immer von Hanstholm fahren. Orla von der Molboen ist wohl der Skipper mit der meisten Erfahrung, der fischt schon ewig und 3 tage einzige Problem ist ein Termin zu bekommen. Ich habe vor Jahren einen Dänen kennengelernt der sagte wenn andere sich anstrengen müssen schüttelt Orla den 20Pfünder noch aus dem Arm.Aber Spaß beiseite dieser Mann hat wirklich eine große Erfahrung.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## elvis (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Hallo Torskfisk,
also nach fünf Jahren Gelbes Riff rate ich dir auf der Moelben, Bonito oder Yellow Reef anzuheuern. Der Preis ist genauso hoch wie auf der Tindur  und Thailand. Hast aber genügend Platz zum Angeln und fängst auch gut denn der Kapitän Orla ist sehr bemüht um Fisch zu finden.Wenn ihr mit mehren anheuert und etwas Trinkgeld rausrückt, fährt dann meistens zu den besonderen Wracks, es sei den ihr wollt keine Wracks. Kann zwar dann zur einer Material schlacht werden aber es lohnt sich. Zum Angeln muß ich sagen, wenn der Dorsch oder Seelachs da ist, dann beißt er auch, meistens beim runterlassen.
Zum Pilken so leicht wie möglich. Beifänger kann ich nur die´Gummimaaks von 
Yad 6/0 und 8/0 empfehlen ich weiß nicht warum aber mit  den haben wir immer Erfolg gehabt. Tannenbäume kann ich nur dann empfehlen wenn Küchendorsche da sind. Taumelnde Pilker würde ich nicht nehmen, allerdings die Riff Pilker die überall angeboten werden auch nicht, ich hab immer Spitzkopfpilker bis 400gr. genommmen um so schneller du unten bist um so besser. Tip von mir schaue immer auf das Echolot von Orla wegen der Tiefe und wo der Fisch steht 1 oder 3 meter über Grund er hat nichts dagegen. Bei der hinfahrt kannst du dir das Echolot erklären lassen das hilft dir sehr viel bei der Fischerkennung. Ich offe ich habe dir ein wenig geholfen, wenn du noch weitere fragen, hast immer raus damit.
Gruß elvis #6


----------



## Torskfisk (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

@ symphy
Natürlich will ich fahren, aber erst später, 30.07. geht`s los.

@ elvis
Danke für deine Tips, das Schiff ist allerdings schon festgeamcht, Baltic I von Hirtsals, Ende Juli / Anfang August. Der Skipper, Wolfgang, sagt dann auch in der Regel an, in welcher Tiefe die Fische sind, bzw. wie hoch über Grund die Anzeige sagt. Dies Jahr haben wir fast ausschließlich in ca. 30 - 40 Meter Tiefe geangelt, oft genau zwischen den Stellnetzen der Fischer, dadurch hatten wir kurze aber erfolgreiche Driften. Wrackangelei war zu der Zeit nicht sehr erfolgreich, zuviel Drift bei 120 Metern Tiefe.
@ all
Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten, gibt es noch Erfahrungen mit Naturköderangeln? Montage? Gewicht? Köder?

Gruß Torskfisk
http://www.kairies.de/test/norge3.php?tag=30&monat=07&jahr=2005&ort=Gelbes Riff


----------



## mahi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Hallo Torskfisk,

habe auf meiner Website www.danmark-hochseeangeln.de im Punkt Frage und Antwort glaube ich eine Menge beschrieben, nicht nur was das angeln betrifft, sondern auch einige Tipps um das ganze drumherum, wo bekomme ich was, beschrieben.

Gruß
Max

PS.: Auch ich bin ein begeisterter Fan der MS - Mille wie Du sehen wirst.


----------



## Torskfisk (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff, Hirtsals oder Hanstholm ??*

Na das ist doch eine Klasse HP. Viel Information und ein echtes Loblied auf die Mille und Steve. Ich fahre allerdings mit der Baltic 1 aber dort stimmt auch Schiff und Mannschaft. Wolfgang ist auch einer der sich verdammt viel Mühe gibt und Die Angeltips gibt es dann von Monika. Der Smutje Mike zaubert dann auch noch ein Klasse Essen auf den Tisch. Hier finden aber nur Mehrtagesfahrten statt. Die Mille hab´ich mir letztes Jahr angesehen. Sah wirklich gut aus allerdings im Verhältnis zur Baltic etwas klein. Wie liegt die denn in der Welle bei 4 - 5 WS?


----------

